# Biofeedback for pelvic floor dysfunction in IBS



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

My Gi mentioned to me that some of my symptoms were probsbly caused by a pelvic floor dysfunction. He said he could work me up for this but that the problem was that there arent really any effective treatments for it. He did say that biofeedback is sometimes useful but I didn't ask him to elaborate. I'm seeing him again in June. I'm wondering, from what I know about biofeedback, somehow you train your body and they measure whether this is working by attaching electrodes to you and viewing a tv screen. To treat the pelvic floor problem in IBS where do they attach the electrodes to see if the process is working? I think I know the answer, I looked at an article about it here and on someones post. I doubt that I could be mentally comfortable enough to have electrodes put in my bumm. I doubt that I could do this in front of someone else also. Just wondering if anyone has any knowledge about this. Maybe I'm wrong. Thanks in advance.


----------



## poet (Nov 17, 2003)

With approprite equipment this is a valid technique for PFD.tom


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I concur and Nancy if you search this forum there is information on it, so you know, I would give this a shot if I were you and that is a problem.


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

Biofeedback at Temple Univsity didn't work for me. I was emptying my colon competly (sigmoid) and still in pain. Botox injections of inner sphincter failed, too.


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Thanks Joan, my gastro said even if that is my problem/pelvic floor thing (among many),biofeedback isn't terribly effective in his experience with patients. Taking elavil for pain, which is my main problem too. It seems to work but every 4 months or so I need to increase it which seems to be making me alittle C.


----------

